# "Fraudulent Rider" in the list of cancel reasons?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

So when exactly do we choose 'Fraudulent Rider'? 

In typical Uber fashion...no explanation given....it just showed up after the last app upgrade.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

When you don't have the account holder present or authority from the person whose name appears on the app when you reach the p/u location. 
*Driver App shows Started Trip & ENROUTE to destination.*
*Rider App shows Driver ENROUTE to Destination but rider is still awaiting P/U at Location.*

Happening a lot these days. Account holder requests Uber & after the driver has picked the rider's *friend or accomplice or one-night stand or whoever* & after the ride was completed; Calls & mentions to Uber support or CSR with a screen shot that they never got picked-up & were still waiting for driver. Uber CSRs or support does not check with driver. Reverses fare with a report in your professional folder *'Picked Wrong Rider'*.

In order to CYA & CMA I request for a text from the account holder authorizing ride. They have the Uber number that was assigned to me. *I make no Exceptions.* No Text in one or two minutes, I cancel trip. You never get the right rating also from these account holders. So, you are doomed from the beginning. After End Trip or cancellation I send a msg to Uber with account holder's Text message.
*
NOTE to SELF: Keep doors locked at all times*.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

When you get a call from the account holder claiming to be 1200 miles away.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

When your Pax name is Ryan or Claire and you get a text "Hola chofer de Uber, estoy afuera del restaurante de Arepas"


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

I choose it when the PAX request shows up as an email address.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

It's basically the new 'Other'


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I wish they'd have an option for dangerous passenger or something similar


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they need a option for pax has bad phone number , as a choice, so uber knows these pax will have many no shows and be askin for refunds because they do not have a real phone number attached to their uber accounts. uber can then email or send them a text tp update a real number or be deactivated till doing so


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I used it once when a guy requested and canceled 3 times in 4 minutes. The 4th ping from him, I canceled as fraudulent rider. Never got a 5th ping from him.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

When you have Travis K, riding in your back seat.


----------



## pinkcloud (Sep 24, 2016)

When the pick up is over 15 minutes and when you text to confirm, there's no reply or the phone number is not in service.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Better question, does Fraudulent Rider get us a cancellation fee payment? I'm not selecting it, if that's a freebie!


LEAFdriver said:


> So when exactly do we choose 'Fraudulent Rider'?
> 
> In typical Uber fashion...no explanation given....it just showed up after the last app upgrade.


This is probably a reaction to the thatMercedes Benz getting shot up! Uber CYA before the lawsuit, claim it was an option and the driver didn't ID the rider, "getting shot was his fault....
_(But we'd deactivate him if he cancelled too much)_"



ginseng41 said:


> I wish they'd have an option for dangerous passenger or something similar


Uber's going to want a statement about that.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> When you don't have the account holder present or authority from the person whose name appears on the app when you reach the p/u location.
> *Driver App shows Started Trip & ENROUTE to destination.*
> *Rider App shows Driver ENROUTE to Destination but rider is still awaiting P/U at Location.*
> 
> ...


I hope someone sees this reply that can answer: please tell .e how to ether message r email uber to communicate with them. I haven't seen email addresses. Thanks


----------

